# charge controller tip



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The low cost controllers have a reputation of not lasting for very long.
I have a low cost controller ($12) and it's been in use non stop for about 4 years

Here's a tip, Don't pull power through the controller. Pull your power right off
the battery//batteries. I don't know why but if you do it this way they will last
a very long time. -- This is from hands on experience-- The controller will give you 
the option of turning the lights on and off with daylight and dark. Which is nice But 
your much better off to buy a separate switch for that. Even the cheap controller that I use 
for my experiments is really old and it's been rained on, dropped, and the dog
chewed the corner off and peed on it and it still works good. But it has never
had a load pulled through it. Just my .02


----------

